#  Krankheiten >   Kreislaufprobleme nach Kaffegenuss >

## sarah9

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe ein mehr oder weniger schlimmes Problem: Jedes mal wenn ich Kaffee oder auch nur Cappucino trinke, bekomme ich spätestens nach 10 Minuten starke bis weniger starke Kreislaufprobleme. Ich habe dann das Gefühl, dass mein Herz rast, fange stark an zu schwitzen und bekomme kalte, feuchte Hände. Dieses Gefühl hält auch mehrere Stunden dann an, mal weniger schlimm, mal mehr schlimm. Ich habe auch nach Stunden noch das Gefühl keine Kraft mehr in Armen und Beinen zu haben und fühle mich permanent unwohl und unruhig bis nervös. 
Zuerst dachte ich an eine Allergie gegen Koffein oder ähnliches, allerdings kann ich ohne Probleme Cola, Eistee und co. trinken. Habe schon mehrer Kaffeesorten ausprobiert, bei allen ist es gleich. Bei frisch gemahlenem Kaffee sind die Symptome allerdings stärker ,als beispielweise bei Filterkaffee. 
Süßstoff oder ähnliches benutze ich nicht, Milch vertrage ich sehr gut. Bin mittlerweile ratlos. 
Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und habe sonst keine Allergien oder Krankheiten, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 
Liebe Grüße,
Sarah

----------


## spokes

ist das auch bei entkoffeinierten Kaffee so?

----------


## Anjolie

na ja dann einfach keinen Kaffee mehr trinken, wenn du weißt, dass du darauf so reagierst..  :Zwinker:  
Es gibt immer Inhaltsstoffe, auf die man reagieren kann, viele Menschen bekommen von Kaffee Bauchschmerzen und Durchfall (mich eingeschlossen :Zwinker:  ), das hat nicht zwangsläufig was mit dem Koffein zu tun, Cola etc vertrag ich auch. Man kann da soweit nix gegen tun außer die Beschwerden auszuhalten oder den Kaffee zu vermeiden, wenn es stark beeinträchtigt. Wenn du sowieso schon einen zu niedrigen Blutdruck hast können sich die Beschwerden durch Kaffeekonsum verstärken, siehe hier:http://lifestyle.t-online.de/niedrig...41069484/index

----------


## sarah9

Ich habe wirklich manchmal zu niedirgen Blutdruck.. 
Ich habe ja schon versucht, statt Kaffee nur einen leichten Cappucino zu trinken, aber die Symptome sind trotzdem die gleichen.. Ich hab manchmal sogar das Gefühl, je heller der Kaffee ist, desto stärker sind die Beschwerden danach.. mein Vater meinte jetzt irgendwas von Röststoffen? Eine Allergie gegen bestimmte Stoffe im Kaffee( der Bohne) gibts sowas? Das wäre eine Erklärung dafür, dass ich dunkleren Kaffee besser vertrage als helleren, weil die dunklen Bohnen länger geröstet sind und somit die Schadstoffe vielleicht verringert werden? Kann das sein? 
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten und Ratschläge 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## sarah9

Ja, ich denke es ist auch bei entkoffeinierten Kaffee so, habe allerdings lange keinen mehr getrunken, müsste das mal ausprobieren. Aber wenn es am Koffein läge, würde ich doch keine Cola und co. vertragen oder?

----------


## Anjolie

Wenn du etwas nicht verträgst heißt das nicht, dass du dagegen allergisch bist, eine Allergie würde sich eher mit Atemnot, Hautausschlägen etc äußern, Ausnahmen bestötigen natürlich die Regel.
Aber eine Unverträglichkeit hat fast jeder bei bestimmten Lebensmitteln. Und wie gesagt bei Kaffee ist es keine Seltenheit, dass Leute darauf reagieren, die meisten halt mit Durchfall, ich kenne kaum jemanden, der nicht nach seinem Morgen Kaffee zur Toilette rennt. *lach*
Am Koffein wird es nciht liegen, da du sonst auch auf Cola etc reagieren würdest. 
Als Beispiel, worauf ich zum Beispiel auch reagiere obwohl ich keine Allergie habe sind zum Beispiel Paprika und Linsen, da krieg ich Sodbrennen und Aufstoßen von, und das ganz ohne Allergie. 
Man kann da nichts machen außer damit zurecht zu kommen oder die Dinge zu vermeiden, wenn du weißt auf welchen Inhaltsstoff du ganz genau reagierst hast du letzlich auch nix von.

----------


## Ulrike 20000

Hallo Sarah, 
ich hätte mal eine Frage. Trinkst Du die Kaffeegetränke mit Zucker?
In Gegenwart von Zucker "ändert" sich die Wirkung des Koffeins.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Das ist Humbug. Warum kann sie dann problemlos Cola trinken? Oder reagiert dort nicht Zucker mit Coffein? 
Ich denke mal, dass es eher an den Gerbstoffen im Kaffee liegt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Ulrike 20000

Hallo Christiane, 
ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Sarah vielleicht keine Probleme mit dem coffein im Kaffee hätte, wenn sie ihn mit Zucker süßen würde.  
Das sich die Wirkung verändert, wurde hier betrachtet. http://www.buetzer.info/fileadmin/pb...en/Coffein.pdf 
Auszug: 
"Coffein wir jedoch von anderen Substanzen beeinflusst. Autofahrer, die geringe Mengen Coffein zu sich genommen hatten, ermüdeten weniger schnell und konnten besser die Spur halten13. Wenn das Coffein aber zum Beispiel mit zuckerhaltigen Energy-Drinks eingenommen wurde, fielen diese positiven Effekte weg – und zwar umso stärker, je mehr Dextrose die Getränke enthielten. Durch höhere Coffein-Dosen konnte die negative Wirkung der Dextrose teilweise wieder aufgehoben werden."  Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## sarah9

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. 
Ich reagiere auf den Kaffee sowohl mit, also auch ohne Zucker, mit oder ohne Milch.. bei Cappucino ist ja sogar Milch und Zucker drin und ich reagiere trotzdem genauso .. 
Naja, ich werde wohl einfach keinen Kaffee mehr trinken dürfen, schade, weil ich Cappucino so gerne mag  :Sad:  aber was will man machen.. 
Frohe Weihnachten alle zusammen!

----------


## Ulrike 20000

Hallo Sarah, 
dann bleibt Dir wirklich nur der Verzicht auf Kaffee. Sieh es dann aber lieber als "kleines Problem" an. 
Wünsche auch fröhliche Weihnachten !

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sarah9,
ich musste vor einigen Jahren total auf Kaffee verzichten, weil er mir auf den Magen schlug. Ist gar nicht so schlimm. Probier es einfach aus. Ich dachte immer, ich könnte ohne Kaffee morgens gar nicht aus dem Haus gehen, ich bräuchte ihn, um den Kreislauf anzukurbeln. Aber ohne Kaffee geht es mir kreislaufmäßig wesentlich besser als mit.
Alles Gute und frohe Weihnachten!

----------

